# placement of Wittmann patch



## lawsonl2@msu.edu (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning,

I have a patient that has been taken back to the OR for re-opening of ex-lap
with placement of a Wittmann patch and wound vac change for open abdominal wound.

I am not sure how to code the patch??

Thank you for any help you can provide.

Laura


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 25, 2014)

need scrubbed op note


----------



## madcomic2000 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wittmann patch is usually used for hernia repairs.  I would look at 49560-49565 as possible codes.


----------

